# A problem caused the program to stop working correctly....



## nizza35

Hi everyone I hope you can help me with this really frustrating problem.

About 6months ago I bought a new P.C with Vista Home Premium 32-bit preinstalled. It has worked fine but in the last few days I have finally gained access to the internet only to discover that I can't seem to install or download correctly.

For example I downloaded both the latest firefox and safari setup files but when I try to run them I get the following message instantly:









Now I have trawled google and other forums for a long time but can't seem to find a solution to the problem. I have set dep to allow these programs to run, and also disabled dep entirely but neither of these seems to work even though I have recieved dep realted error messages.

I have also tried running the programs as an administrator, and disabled windows defender, avg anti-virus and windows firewall. None of these solutions seem to work and there doesnt seem to be any other ideas anywhere else on the internet.

I also seem to have a problem downloading from IE7, when I click a download link a lot of the time either nothing happens or I see a window pop up and there disapear straight away, this is also very frustrating.

My P.C has the following spec:

Intel Pentium E2160 Dual Core Processor @ 3.0GHz 
Asus P5K Motherboard 
nVIDIA GeForce 8800GTS 320MB Graphics Card 
2GB PC2-6400 DDR2 Memory 

I will forever greatful if you can give me some advice, thanks a lot!


----------



## Geekgirl

Hello and Welcome to TSF

The Firefox crashes article has some information and things to try.



Run the *System File Checker*
Click Start/ All Programs/ Accessories
Right click on the Command Prompt option, on the drop down menu which appears, click on the Run as Administrator option
*If you haven’t disabled User Account Control (and you shouldn’t!) you will be asked for authorisation. Click the Continue button if you are the administrator or insert the administrator password.*

Start the System File Checker

In the Command Prompt window, type: sfc /scannow, press Enter
You’ll see “the system scan will begin”.

The scan may take some time and windows will repair/replace any corrupt or missing files. You will be asked to insert your Vista DVD if it’s needed.

Close the Command Prompt Window when the job is finished.

One caveat: you need a Windows CD or DVD to enable SFC to make repairs. 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929833/en-us


----------



## sjordan23

when i done that, it said windows resource protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them. details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS/log. for example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log
what should i do?


----------



## cooldude255220

sjordan23 said:


> when i done that, it said windows resource protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them. details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS/log. for example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log
> what should i do?


I suggest you reinstall your computer.


----------



## Geekgirl

sjordan23 this thread is over a year old, please start your own thread in the appropriate forum


----------

